# Big ol' resin Rat Fink



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Finished this guy tonight....just had to add some epoxy drool... ;D









The tail isn't attached yet, I figured it would break off in shipping and hurt the paint...






















































I made the tongue and warts (about 50 of them) from Sculpee baking clay. The drool is epoxy....


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

*NICE!*


----------

